# GridBagLayout Zellengröße anpassen



## elwood (21. Nov 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
nach langem,leider ergebnislosen googeln, wende ich mich mal an die Experten.

Ich möchte eine Anwendung die ich mal in C++ geschrieben habe in Java "portieren".
Nur mit dem GUI tue ich mich etwas schwer.
Ich habe mich für den GridBagLayout Manager entschieden, da dieser ja überall als der flexibelste empfohlen wird.

Ein Teil meiner Oberfläche soll so aussehen:


Name
[________________]

Strasse
[________________]

PLZ      Ort
[___]    [_________]*

*Das sollen Textfelder sein


Ich bekomme die Komponenten zwar in das Panel reingebröselt, aber das Einrücken von PLZ und Ort bekomme ich
einfach nicht hin.

Muss ich in die Zelle unter Strasse ein eigenes Layout für PLZ und Ort einfügen?
oder kann ich mit den Constraints die Zellengröße so anpassen, dass ich das Ort-Label unmittelbar hinter das
PLZ-Label schieben kann?


Mein Code:





```
// Textfield Strasse
		gbc.gridx = 0; // erste Reihe
		gbc.gridy = 9; // Neunte Spalte
		gbc.gridwidth = 1; 
		gbc.gridheight = 1;
		gbc.weightx = 0; 
		gbc.weighty = 10;
		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
		gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST; 
		gbc.insets = new Insets(0,5,0,0);
		gbl.setConstraints(strasseTfld, gbc);
		panel.add(strasseTfld); //add the JLabel to the JPanel object
		
		// Label PLZ
		gbc.gridx = 0; 
		gbc.gridy = 10;
		gbc.gridwidth = 1; 
		gbc.gridheight = 1;
		gbc.weightx = 0.1;
		gbc.weighty = 10; 
		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
		gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST; 
//		gbc.insets = new Insets(0,5,0,350);
//		plzLbl.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(80,14));
		gbl.setConstraints(plzLbl, gbc);
		panel.add(plzLbl); 
		
		// Label Ort
		gbc.gridx = 1; 
		gbc.gridy = 10;
		gbc.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
		gbc.gridheight = 1; 
		gbc.weightx = 99.9; 
		gbc.weighty = 10; 
		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
		gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
//		gbc.insets = new Insets(0,5,0,370);
//		gbc.ipadx = 20;
		gbl.setConstraints(ortLbl, gbc);
		panel.add(ortLbl); //add the JLabel to the JPanel object
		
//		// Textfield PLZ
//		gbc.gridx = 0; 
//		gbc.gridy = 11;
//		gbc.gridwidth = 1; 
//		gbc.gridheight = 1;
//		gbc.weightx = 1; 
//		gbc.weighty = 10;
//		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
//		gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
//		gbl.setConstraints(plzTfld, gbc);
//		panel.add(plzTfld);
//		
		// Textfield Ort
//		gbc.gridx = 1; 
//		gbc.gridy = 11;
//		gbc.gridwidth = 1;
//		gbc.gridheight = 1;
//		gbc.weightx = 99; 
//		gbc.weighty = 10; 
//		gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
//		gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
//		gbl.setConstraints(ortTfld, gbc);
//		panel.add(ortTfld);
```



Danke schon mal im Vorraus
Björn


----------



## SlaterB (21. Nov 2008)

ein vollständiges Programm mit main-Methode würde helfen,
und wieso gridy = 9?
hast du da noch acht andere Spalten?

die bitte dann nicht posten, maximal noch die Straße dazu


----------



## Guest (21. Nov 2008)

Ja, da gibt es noch Mehr Zellen/Zeilen.

Der Rest vom Code:


```
import java.awt.Color;
import java.awt.Container;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.GridBagConstraints;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import java.awt.Insets;

import javax.swing.BorderFactory;
import javax.swing.JComboBox;
import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JTextArea;
import javax.swing.JTextField;
import javax.swing.border.Border;
import javax.swing.border.LineBorder;

class GridBagLayoutDemo extends JFrame
{

	// Klassenvariablen
	static 	JLabel rechnungsnrLbl = new JLabel("Rechnungsnummer"); 
	static  JLabel rechnungsAdresseLbl = new JLabel("Rechnungsadresse");
	static  JLabel nameLbl = new JLabel("Name");
	static  JLabel ansprechLbl = new JLabel("Ansprechpartner");
	static  JLabel strasseLbl = new JLabel("Straße");
	static  JLabel plzLbl = new JLabel("PLZ");
	static  JLabel ortLbl = new JLabel("Ort");
	static  JLabel beschreibungLbl = new JLabel("Beschreibung");
	static  JLabel bezeichnungLbl = new JLabel("Bezeichnung");
	static  JLabel mengeLbl = new JLabel("Menge");
	static  JLabel einheitLbl = new JLabel("Einheit");
	static  JLabel einzelpreisLbl = new JLabel("Einzelpreis in €");
	static  JLabel gesamtpreisLbl = new JLabel("Gesamtbetrag");
	
	static JTextField rechnungsnrTfld = new JTextField(10);
	static JTextField nameTfld = new JTextField(10);
	static JTextField ansprechTfld = new JTextField(15);
	static JTextField strasseTfld = new JTextField(15);
	static JTextField plzTfld = new JTextField(5);
	static JTextField ortTfld = new JTextField(15);
	static JTextField bezeichungTfld = new JTextField();
	static JTextField mengeTfld = new JTextField();
	static JTextField einzelpreisTfld = new JTextField();
	static JTextField gesamtpreisTfld = new JTextField();
	
	JTextArea  beschrTA = new JTextArea();	
	JTextArea  positionenTA = new JTextArea();
	
	
	static String titelStr[] = {"Frau","Firma","Herr"};
	static String einheitStr[] = {"AW","Stück"};
	
	static JComboBox  titelCB = new JComboBox();
	static JComboBox  einheitCB = new JComboBox();
	



	
	
	
	public GridBagLayoutDemo()
	{
		super( "BillPro4J" );

	}
	
	
	//Methoden
	private static void setComboBoxen()
	{
		for(String str : titelStr)
		{
			titelCB.addItem(str);
		}
		
		for(String str : einheitStr)
		{
			einheitCB.addItem(str);
		}
		
	}
	
	public static void main( String[] args )
	{

		JFrame f = new JFrame();
	    f.setDefaultCloseOperation( JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE );
	    f.setSize(1000,500);
	    


		Container container = f.getContentPane();

		JPanel panel = new JPanel();

		container.add(panel);

		GridBagLayout gbl = new GridBagLayout();

		panel.setLayout(gbl);
		GridBagConstraints gbc = new GridBagConstraints();

// GUI zusammenbauen
.
.
.
//die ersten acht Zellen

.
.
.
      // Textfield Strasse
      gbc.gridx = 0; // erste Reihe
      gbc.gridy = 9; // Neunte Spalte
      gbc.gridwidth = 1;
      gbc.gridheight = 1;
      gbc.weightx = 0;
      gbc.weighty = 10;
      gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
      gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
      gbc.insets = new Insets(0,5,0,0);
      gbl.setConstraints(strasseTfld, gbc);
      panel.add(strasseTfld); //add the JLabel to the JPanel object
      
      // Label PLZ
      gbc.gridx = 0;
      gbc.gridy = 10;
      gbc.gridwidth = 1;
      gbc.gridheight = 1;
      gbc.weightx = 0.1;
      gbc.weighty = 10;
      gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
      gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
//      gbc.insets = new Insets(0,5,0,350);
//      plzLbl.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(80,14));
      gbl.setConstraints(plzLbl, gbc);
      panel.add(plzLbl);
      
      // Label Ort
      gbc.gridx = 1;
      gbc.gridy = 10;
      gbc.gridwidth = GridBagConstraints.REMAINDER;
      gbc.gridheight = 1;
      gbc.weightx = 99.9;
      gbc.weighty = 10;
      gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.HORIZONTAL;
      gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
//      gbc.insets = new Insets(0,5,0,370);
//      gbc.ipadx = 20;
      gbl.setConstraints(ortLbl, gbc);
      panel.add(ortLbl); //add the JLabel to the JPanel object
      
//      // Textfield PLZ
//      gbc.gridx = 0;
//      gbc.gridy = 11;
//      gbc.gridwidth = 1;
//      gbc.gridheight = 1;
//      gbc.weightx = 1;
//      gbc.weighty = 10;
//      gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
//      gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
//      gbl.setConstraints(plzTfld, gbc);
//      panel.add(plzTfld);
//      
      // Textfield Ort
//      gbc.gridx = 1;
//      gbc.gridy = 11;
//      gbc.gridwidth = 1;
//      gbc.gridheight = 1;
//      gbc.weightx = 99;
//      gbc.weighty = 10;
//      gbc.fill = GridBagConstraints.NONE;
//      gbc.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
//      gbl.setConstraints(ortTfld, gbc);
//      panel.add(ortTfld);
    

		f.setVisible(true);
	}

}
```


Das ist dann auch schon fast alles.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## elwood (24. Nov 2008)

Hat denn keiner eine Idee ?  :roll: 
gruß
Björn


----------



## Oni (24. Nov 2008)

Vielleicht Hilft dir das, als kleiner Ansatz.


```
import java.awt.BorderLayout;
import java.awt.Dimension;
import java.awt.GridBagConstraints;
import java.awt.GridBagLayout;
import java.awt.Insets;

import javax.swing.JFrame;
import javax.swing.JLabel;
import javax.swing.JPanel;
import javax.swing.JTextField;

public class GridBagLayoutDemo extends JPanel{

	
	public GridBagLayoutDemo(){
		setLayout(new GridBagLayout());
		
		GridBagConstraints c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 0; c.gridy = 0; 
		c.gridwidth = 2;
		c.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
		add(new JLabel("Label 1"),c);
		
		c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 0; c.gridy = 1;
		c.gridwidth = 2;
		add(new JTextField(20),c);
		
		c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 0; c.gridy = 2;
		c.gridwidth = 2;
		c.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
		add(new JLabel("Label 2"),c);
		
		c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 0; c.gridy = 3;
		c.gridwidth = 2;
		add(new JTextField(20),c);
				
		c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 0; c.gridy = 4;
		c.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;		
		add(new JLabel("Label 3"),c);
		
		c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 1; c.gridy = 4;
		c.insets = new Insets(0,8,0,0); // Abstand nach links
		c.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
		add(new JLabel("Label 4"),c);
		
		c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 0; c.gridy = 5;
		c.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;		
		add(new JTextField(6),c);
		
		c = new GridBagConstraints();
		c.gridx = 1; c.gridy = 5;
		c.insets = new Insets(0,8,0,0); // Abstand nach links
		c.anchor = GridBagConstraints.WEST;
		add(new JTextField(13),c);
		
	}
	
	
	public static void main(String[] args){
		JFrame f = new JFrame();
		f.setLayout(new BorderLayout());
		f.setTitle("Test");
		f.setDefaultCloseOperation(JFrame.EXIT_ON_CLOSE);
		f.setPreferredSize(new Dimension(400,400));
		
		f.getContentPane().add(new GridBagLayoutDemo(), BorderLayout.CENTER);
		
		f.pack();
		f.setVisible(true);
	}
	
}
```


----------



## SlaterB (24. Nov 2008)

das Ort-Label befindet sich in Spalte 1, 

Spalte 0 hat wegen des einen Textfeldes eine bestimmte Länge,
Spalte 1 kann erst dahinter beginnen,

in diesem Fall reicht es, das TextFeld über zwei Spalten einzubinden:
gbc.gridwidth = 2; // statt 1

dann stände PLZ direkt hinder Ort

aber so eine einzelne Änderung ist ja sicherlich nicht des Rätsels Lösung,
du brauchst erstmal ein Konzept, was wo wie angeordnet sein soll

und es muss nicht alles in ein großes GridBagLayout, man kann auch mehrere einzelne JPanel (z.B. eines pro Zeile) kombinieren


----------



## elwood (1. Dez 2008)

Hallo, vielen (verspäteten) Dank für die Antworten.
Ich glaube das hilft mir erstmal weiter.
Werde noch ein wenig daran herumfrickeln"

Gruß
Björn


----------

